# Random Picture Gallery



## Tortuga_terrestre (Nov 25, 2010)

Solvang CA





Calico CA





East Los Angeles CA

I love to take random pictures. Lets see your pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2010)

My cactus last spring:






Picture shy Maggie with Dudley:






And no gallery would be complete without this one:





Can you imagine? UGH!!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 25, 2010)

I just lost my thanksgiving appetite


----------



## Isa (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice pictures People 
Yvonne, LOL that is one very brave young girl!


----------



## DeanS (Nov 25, 2010)

Yvonne...I absolutely love your succulent garden...is everything in it edible? I just made friends with a little elderly couple who have an equally impressive garden...with a Santa Rita opuntia that spans 20 feet wide and 6 feet deep and 5 feet high...gorgeous purple pads...and the fruit is still plentiful. They are allowing me to take the fruit and several cuttings...the generosity of people never ceases to amaze me!

On a more twisted note...I can't think of one adult sulcata that wouldn't eat that girl's face off (where's Bob?)...that is ringing the dinner bell for these guys...escargot anyone?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 25, 2010)

Who ate all the salad?






Killer tortoise attacks plant......






I'm bored....


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Yvonne...I absolutely love your succulent garden...is everything in it edible?



I didn't see this question the first time around. Sorry it's taken me so long to reply.

There's a giant aloe and a yucca, but everything else is in the cactus family and is edible. But I don't feed any of it except the opuntia. Most of my succulents (euphorbia) can't live if the temp drops below 50 degrees, so I have to put them in the green house for the winter.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Nov 25, 2010)

Gotta love random pics....Here's Bella our pug and Trinity our Rottweiler....Couldn't find pics of the two mastiffs. I'll have to update later.


----------



## terryo (Nov 25, 2010)

Some random ...some silly..


Silly Bella Mia





Bonsai' in Fall color





Grandkids at the beach





My son getting some duckweed for my pond





my flower garden





my son and Eddie playing pool downstairs





Peanut (dog sitting my son's Chihuahua) taking some zzzz's





The tree in front of my house in Fall color


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Nov 26, 2010)

The Bonsai tree is beautiful.


----------



## terryo (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you. When my last son was born I made him a little maple tree...22 years ago. As each grandkid was born I made them one. Then I made a few extra just in case one died. They are all in temp. growing pots now...Now I just need to save some money for nice pots.


----------



## BrandenPaul (Mar 23, 2011)

Natural beauty!!!


----------

